# [how to] add apks to custom ROM file



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

So I have some apks I want to add to a ROM file. The apks are from a dump and won't install thru adb or package installer. It gets a parse package error. If I just paste the /system/apps folder in the ROM zip file. Will it install when I flash the ROM


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

c2thej said:


> So I have some apks I want to add to a ROM file. The apks are from a dump and won't install thru adb or package installer. It gets a parse package error. If I just paste the /system/apps folder in the ROM zip file. Will it install when I flash the ROM


Yupp, also try reading the forum rules too


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok. Can't find rules in the rootz app. Sorry if I broke one


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't believe you did.


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

poontab said:


> I don't believe you did.


Oh. Well now I'm confused. Oh well guess I'll try it later anyway


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Wrong section maybe?


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Wrong section maybe?


this could be.. do i have to sign the apk or the rom.zip or will it work if flashed thru cwm regardless


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

c2thej said:


> this could be.. do i have to sign the apk or the rom.zip or will it work if flashed thru cwm regardless


Clockwork Recovery supports unsigned zip files.. So technically speaking, yes.. You can extract the zip and then drop the apk's in to system/app and then zip it back up.. Make sure you are only compressing the Meta Inf system and boot.img and not compressing the folder that all 3 are in.. Also one last thing.. Our smart phones are pretty smart lol so depending on what ROM you are running and what apps you are trying to install it may be failing for a reason.. Just because you can drop the apps in it doesn't always mean it will install upon boot.. I noticed you said from a "dump" so it sounds like the may be ICS apps, therefore they will most likely NOT work on say a GB ROM.. Hopefully this helped, and feel free at any time to hit me up and I would be more then happy to help you out my dude!!


----------

